# R35 Wanted



## mstewie73 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi there ,

I'm on the look out for a nice R35 . I've looked on all the usual sites but not found anything yet . Thought I'd try here . I have a budget of around 35k . please let me know what you have .

Mark


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi

I think you need to put things like preferred colour,mileage,spec etc

Good luck


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mines for sale. Owned for the last 7 years.

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/563161-grey-2009-low-miles-premium-35-a.html


----------



## mstewie73 (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm open to having a look at anything that's in my price range ***128077;***127995;


Skint said:


> Hi
> 
> I think you need to put things like preferred colour,mileage,spec etc
> 
> Good luck


----------



## Jamiee_89 (Nov 6, 2016)

Is that your maximum budget


----------



## mstewie73 (Mar 29, 2019)

Jamiee_89 said:


> Is that your maximum budget


yeah


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

I know of one. Stage 4.5 40k miles. PM me if interested


----------



## mstewie73 (Mar 29, 2019)

already bought one thanks ***128077;***127995;


----------

